# Why do people care more about Canadian truckers getting lightly reprimanded when there is a major war in the Ukraine?



## WinchesterPremium (Feb 22, 2022)

You can pay attention to and post 1000 times a minute random covid truckers but you can't do the same for a possibly major world event what is wrong with your priorities?


----------



## DumbDude42 (Feb 22, 2022)

that war in ukraine has been going for 8 years already my man


----------



## King Fructose (Feb 22, 2022)

Russia is really far away.


----------



## WinchesterPremium (Feb 22, 2022)

King Fructose said:


> Russia is really far away.



I can see Russia from my house tho


----------



## King Fructose (Feb 22, 2022)

WinchesterPremium said:


> I can see Russia from my house tho


Turn around.


----------



## WinchesterPremium (Feb 22, 2022)

King Fructose said:


> Turn around.



So you can see my but? Not falling for that homo.


----------



## King Fructose (Feb 22, 2022)

WinchesterPremium said:


> So you can see my but? Not falling for that homo.


We'll get em next time boys


----------



## Uncle Sid (Feb 22, 2022)

Because most posters are American. Canada is America Jr., but Ukraine is Russia Jr. Who do you think they're going to flip out about?


----------



## Freshly Baked Socks (Feb 22, 2022)

slavniggers killing each other is less important than a parking spot in downtown Toronto


----------



## SNEED.EXE (Feb 22, 2022)

WinchesterPremium said:


> I can see Russia from my house tho


@WinchesterPremium's house:


----------



## Retink (Feb 22, 2022)

CRP has the Ukraine situation handled, who does Canada have looking out for them? It's definitely not Warski who is too busy killing Hasbro employees.


----------



## WinchesterPremium (Feb 22, 2022)

SNEED.EXE said:


> @WinchesterPremium's house:
> View attachment 3008406



Did you just dox me bro?



Retink said:


> CRP has the Ukraine situation handled, who does Canada have looking out for them? It's definitely not Warski who is too busy killing Hasbro employees.



The Queen of England since it is a commonwealth nation. If she is on your money she is legally required to take care of you that is how feudalism works.


----------



## Retink (Feb 22, 2022)

WinchesterPremium said:


> The Queen of England since it is a commonwealth nation. If she is on your money she is legally required to take care of you that is how feudalism works.


The UK is as bad as Canada though, it's one of the worst places on Earth and I'd rather be drafted into the Ukrainian war legion than spend a day living in Brit-Bongistan.


----------



## Isaac (Feb 22, 2022)

Because I have cabbage soup. Why should I have to care about a war hundreds of kilometers away, in which brown people are squabbling over territory? I am not Ukrainian, I do not know Ukrainians. I have my food, and I'm not required to do anything but tend for myself and my loved ones.


----------



## WinchesterPremium (Feb 22, 2022)

Coyotism said:


> View attachment 3008415
> Because I have cabbage soup. Why should I have to care about a war hundreds of kilometers away, in which brown people are squabbling over territory? I am not Ukrainian, I do not know Ukrainians. I have my food, and I'm not required to do anything but tend for myself and my loved ones.



What the hell is a kilometer


----------



## Grub (Feb 22, 2022)

WinchesterPremium said:


> What the hell is a kilometer


0.6213 miles. Or ~1000 yards.


----------



## Professor G. Raff (Feb 22, 2022)

Canada is obviously a more pressing issue to those close by, especially the openly authoritarian measures taken against peaceful protestors. Why does a far off war matter if in your own backyard government is declaring war on it's own citizens? Governments squabbling with other governments does not effect the individual the way governments crushing private citizens do.


----------



## David Brown (Feb 22, 2022)

Ukraine is glowies vs glowies. Not my fuckin problem


----------



## WinchesterPremium (Feb 22, 2022)

Professor G. Raff said:


> Canada is obviously a more pressing issue to those close by, especially the openly authoritarian measures taken against peaceful protestors. Why does a far off war matter if in your own backyard government is declaring war on it's own citizens? Governments squabbling with other governments does not effect the individual the way governments crushing private citizens do.



It is a literally nothing protest why are people pretending like it is the boog 

Black lives matter had like a hundred times more people with state backing and it still accomplished nothing lol


----------



## Grub (Feb 22, 2022)

WinchesterPremium said:


> It is a literally nothing protest why are people pretending like it is the boog
> 
> Black lives matter had like a hundred times more people with state backing and it still accomplished nothing lol


Because the government has now enabled an emergency act that gives them full on police state powers, they're freezing people's bank accounts and seizing crypto assets because of this.


----------



## WinchesterPremium (Feb 22, 2022)

You can pay attention to and post 1000 times a minute random covid truckers but you can't do the same for a possibly major world event what is wrong with your priorities?


----------



## Professor G. Raff (Feb 22, 2022)

WinchesterPremium said:


> It is a literally nothing protest why are people pretending like it is the boog
> 
> Black lives matter had like a hundred times more people with state backing and it still accomplished nothing lol


Maybe so, but the government didn't come down to vengefully destroy the lives of all participants like what is happening in Canada. What was accomplished was shining a light on that.


----------



## WinchesterPremium (Feb 22, 2022)

Grub said:


> Because the government has now enabled an emergency act that gives them full on police state powers, they're freezing people's bank accounts and seizing crypto assets because of this.





Professor G. Raff said:


> Maybe so, but the government didn't come down to vengefully destroy the lives of all participants like what is happening in Canada. What was accomplished was shining a light on that.



Yeah it did it arrested all their political enemies it could. 

Some of the charges even stuck. 

BLM was much bigger than the trucker thing is or was. You won't remember it in a month and anything else is copium. The Ukrain thing is going in the history books.


----------



## Aunt Marge (Feb 22, 2022)

If I woke up and their was shit in the toilet, I'd grimace, flush it and forget about it. 

If there was shit on the kitchen table though...


----------



## Grub (Feb 22, 2022)

WinchesterPremium said:


> Yeah it did it arrested all their political enemies it could.
> 
> Some of the charges even stuck.
> 
> BLM was much bigger than the trucker thing is or was. You won't remember it in a month and anything else is copium. The Ukrain thing is going in the history books.


Well, I live in Canada and not the Ukraine and to be honest, don't really give much of a fuck about what Russia's doing right now.


----------



## Professor G. Raff (Feb 22, 2022)

WinchesterPremium said:


> Yeah it did it arrested all their political enemies it could.
> 
> Some of the charges even stuck.
> 
> BLM was much bigger than the trucker thing is or was. You won't remember it in a month and anything else is copium. The Ukrain thing is going in the history books.


I really don't know why you keep bringing up the size, as both Grub and I have pointed out it's the result that's important. As an American citizen I might not feel the direct sting, but Grub being Canadian this is going to effect him much more with a huge decrease in personal liberty. It's honestly pretty disheartening how you can completely disregard this as unimportant and only see things in the size of the protest, or the size of the thread.

This is also likely to affect the perception of the Ukranian situation by shaking people's view of government even more, so it's even related if tangentially.


----------



## WinchesterPremium (Feb 22, 2022)

Aunt Marge said:


> If I woke up and their was shit in the toilet, I'd grimace, flush it and forget about it.
> 
> If there was shit on the kitchen table though...



Someone breaking into your house and using your toilet is a major problem bro. Like equal to someone pooping on your table. Buy a gun bro. They're clearly crazy and going to murder you. 



Grub said:


> Well, I live in Canada and not the Ukraine and to be honest, don't really give much of a fuck about what Russia's doing right now.



Lol why do you think Americans would care about you then most of us live as far away from you as Canada is from Russia 



Professor G. Raff said:


> I really don't know why you keep bringing up the size, as both Grub and I have pointed out it's the result that's important. As an American citizen I might not feel the direct sting, but Grub being Canadian this is going to effect him much more with a huge decrease in personal liberty. It's honestly pretty disheartening how you can completely disregard this as unimportant and only see things in the size of the protest, or the size of the thread.
> 
> This is also likely to affect the perception of the Ukranian situation by shaking people's view of government even more, so it's even related if tangentially.



Small peepee detected.


----------



## Meat Target (Feb 22, 2022)

Ukraine is on the other side of the planet.


----------



## Grub (Feb 22, 2022)

WinchesterPremium said:


> Lol why do you think Americans would care about you then most of us live as far away from you as Canada is from Russia


I never said Americans do or should care, you were addressing kiwifarms users in general, turns out, kiwifarms userbase isn't all americans. But to be fair, a bunch of American users already pointed out their reasoning.


----------



## WinchesterPremium (Feb 22, 2022)

Meat Target said:


> Ukraine is on the other side of the planet.



So is Canada it is on the top side



Grub said:


> I never said Americans do or should care, you were addressing kiwifarms users in general, turns out, kiwifarms userbase isn't all americans. But to be fair, a bunch of American users already pointed out their reasoning.



You joined in 2021 you arn't a Kiwi farms user you are a tourist.


----------



## Grub (Feb 22, 2022)

WinchesterPremium said:


> You joined in 2021 you arn't a Kiwi farms user you are a tourist.


Imagine a 2020 user trying that hard to fit in.


----------



## WinchesterPremium (Feb 22, 2022)

Grub said:


> Imagine a 2020 user trying that hard to fit in.



By holding a contrary opinion to everyone instead of repeating the echo chamber lol sure I'm the one trying to fit in.


----------



## Grub (Feb 22, 2022)

WinchesterPremium said:


> By holding a contrary opinion to everyone instead of repeating the echo chamber lol sure I'm the one trying to fit in.


I'm a literal Canadian pointing out I care more about Canada's happenings than some shit in Europe you retard.


----------



## Meat Target (Feb 22, 2022)

WinchesterPremium said:


> So is Canada it is on the top side


I can't hop into my car and be in Ukraine in 12 hours.


----------



## WinchesterPremium (Feb 22, 2022)

Meat Target said:


> I can't hop into my car and be in Ukraine in 12 hours.



Yes you can if you drive to the airport. 



Grub said:


> I'm a literal Canadian pointing out I care more about Canada's happenings than some shit in Europe you retard.



Canadians don't get mad you're faking.


----------



## Clint Torez (Feb 23, 2022)

Bait-posters ain't what they use to be


----------



## Marissa Moira (Feb 23, 2022)

King Fructose said:


> Turn around.


Every now and then I get a little bit lonely
And you're never coming 'round


----------



## Idiotron (Feb 23, 2022)

Bro, Russia has been waving their dicks on the Ukraine border since the USSR ceased to exist, it's nothing new.
How long do we have to pay attention?

Meanwhile, the peaceful trucker protest being attacked by government officials, after violent BLM/Antifa riots were ignored and even encouraged, in countries that for decades have been synonymous with freedom and liberty, that's a sign that the whole world is changing for the worse and we need to do something before we live in the reality of V for Vendetta.


----------



## Ero (Feb 23, 2022)

David Brown said:


> Ukraine is glowies vs glowies. Not my fuckin problem


>Thinks this trucker shit is organic
Oh boy.


----------



## The Magnificence (Feb 23, 2022)

King Fructose said:


> Turn around.



Every now and then I get a little bit lonely and you're never comin' 'round...


----------



## Just A Butt (Feb 23, 2022)

slavs aren't even people


----------



## WinchesterPremium (Feb 22, 2022)

You can pay attention to and post 1000 times a minute random covid truckers but you can't do the same for a possibly major world event what is wrong with your priorities?


----------



## Quijibo69 (Feb 23, 2022)

Ukraine is just shiny keys to distract morons.


----------



## Jarch6 (Feb 23, 2022)

Canada is the neighbor of the U.S. and and a major liberal democracy, I'm  looking at it thinking, "what if my government goes mask-off mode and starts seizing assets and crushing dissent like them?" What's to be gleamed from Ukraine besides, "guess those slavs are fighting again, hope gas and food prices don't go up again."?


----------



## Crazedking (Feb 23, 2022)

If you live in canada or in the US (you guys do realize we are your biggest trading partner and share together the largest border in the world?) then you should care more about it then some russia beef with eurofag over a niggerslav country. 

If you are in europe, then idc about you and neither should you about us.


----------



## WinchesterPremium (Feb 23, 2022)

Clint Torez said:


> Bait-posters ain't what they use to be



Natural selection. Good baitposters get banned. 



Just A Butt said:


> slavs aren't even people


Neither are leafs.


----------



## TroonsDid911 (Feb 23, 2022)

Wars cost money, and although Im sure both Nato and Russia are far too chicken shit to get involved in a real war, the social and economic consequences will be far greater then the Canadian government overstepping its boundaries (which it has done for centuries, look at the cultural genocide of Natives or the joint CIA psychological experiments) again. The Ukraine conflict could have a domino effect with China capitalizing on the chaos and joining Russia while invading Taiwan, causing another major economic war.

The Canadian government's actions will likely result in even worse rebellion against authority that may even escalate to violence, but it will never have the same effect on the world as another cold war. We will likely see further protests and outrage over Trudeau's actions (and likely a few psycho radicalized citizens going full Allahu Ackbar over the emergency act shit) and it will cause such an uproar and scare the government enough to make them afraid of overstepping their boundaries again, but what sort of things will happen to stop a cold war? 

Escalation of (peaceful, don't even think of trying to twist my words Glowniggers) protests and dissent will deal with Canada. Have fun trying to stop entire groups of countries going to semi-war.


----------



## RussianBlonde (Feb 23, 2022)

Because we are in the age of wokeness and political correctness so naturally public will be more concerned with a country that's full of troons, indian immigrants, mooslims, Syrian refugees , non binaries, furries and BLM warriors.


----------



## Tranimal Farm (Feb 23, 2022)

Canada has nicer bacon, eh


----------



## Ebony Way (Feb 24, 2022)

One of the major news values is proximity, and this has several facets.

The Canadian situation has a higher proximity value to US outlets not only because Canada is physically closer but also because it is culturally and politically closer.

The Ukraine/Russia situation has a worse proximity value because they are physically further away, culturally not as similar, politically completely different, and don't even speak the same language.


----------

